# equivalent Salaries



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok....so i can find expected salaries for a given area with a given job. However its useless without knowing the cost of living in that area. For example, earning say £40k in the north west of England is significantly different to earning £40k in London...or even the south.

So using the example of £40k (about 72k CAD).....if i lived in the north of England....say a town like Bolton, Warrington or equivalent (i.e. not a city), then the lifestyle i could lead for that money - how many CAD would i have to earn in order to live a similar style life in suburb of say Calgary?


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, I lived 6miles down the road from Runcorn in Weaverham. Now living in Northern Alberta and I must say, the cost of living is so much higher here than the North of England.
Biggest is rent and utilities, very high indeed for what you get. I would assume this is similar for Calgary, supply and demand etc.
Check this out for costs in Calgary Cost of Living in Calgary, Canada. Prices in Calgary. Updated Oct 2014


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks conflict73 
Given what you have said and my example of £40,000 (72K CAD), what would you say is equivalent in the Alberta Area? 85K CAD? 90K CAD?

Whilst the link to the list is fine on a specific basis we need to get an overall feel of salaries expected when we come to Cananda and so what lifestyle we can expect to lead in Canada.
Thanks


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok well you haven't mentioned if you have kids or married/partner and if they will work also, if you need several cars or have any specific needs (health wise). All these things add up.
Figure that around $85k will be a living wage for a family then, remember that often qualifications in the UK don't always come out as equivalent here in Canada. Good luck.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A city like Calgary has a high cost of living right now because of the oil boom. It has put a strain on available housing, etc. thus driving up costs. A smaller town in the general area of Calgary might be more affordable.


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Both,

I was actually looking at the outskirts of Calgary - somewhere like Cochrane.
Yes i am married and my wife will work as well once she finds a job after we move. I will try to find a job before we move as i think the risk is too high to simply move and hope for the best!
We have children as well - 2, one that will be dependant on us and the other just graduating and so hopefully will find his own house/life soon after moving.

So if i understand correctly - you expect £40k in north west UK to be equivalent to circa 85k CAD over there.

Any other comments welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


iceno9 said:


> Hi Both,
> 
> I was actually looking at the outskirts of Calgary - somewhere like Cochrane.
> Yes i am married and my wife will work as well once she finds a job after we move. I will try to find a job before we move as i think the risk is too high to simply move and hope for the best!
> ...


Unless you are being transferred by your employer, you should expect a combined income of $80k-$85k. Once you have gained Canadian experience which coupled with your field of work, education and previous experience; your individual salaries should be around $85k-$90k. Again this is subject to your profession and skill set.

Living in The City of Calgary or its suburbs is expensive. There's no getting around it. https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/apartment-viewing-fees-shock-calgary-190010219.html

I was transferred from London, UK to Edmonton just over two years ago. My employer took my £ salary and converted it into $ by using a conversion rate of $1.65

A very important aspect to considered it this: it doesn't matter how well you are living now, once you move and get here -like all of us, you will be a newcomer and will go thru some hurdles at first. So, being open minded is highly recommended.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

iceno9 said:


> We have children as well - 2, one that will be dependant on us and the other just graduating and so hopefully will find his own house/life soon after moving.


Graduating from what? How old is the oldest?
What visa do you have?


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Our oldest son will be 23 by the time we come to Canada. He graduates next May with a Business and Marketing Degree (Hopefully a good one). We are just waiting for our Permanent Resident visa to come through we are in the last stages now. Thank you for all the comments


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Be happy that he can still join you! Things changed a couple of months ago:
Notice – Changes to the definition of a dependent child


----------

